# Good game trail camera



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Well, i have read just about all i can stand from trail cam reviews online, all the sites and all the comparisons, now it time to get the truth, from the forum;

so here is what i need to know, all around hunting, to include, food plots, bait stands, night, day, video, color and anything else you thought you needed and thought you were getting when you got your cam, i have a new lease in Oklahoma that has lots of deer and hogs, these cameras will have to stand on their own for weeks to months before and after i get there and leave, 

i would like to hear your thoughts on cameras before i drop the cash for some new ones, thanks for your thoughts. Chaos


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Primos 35 is best cam for the $. For $79 your not going to beat it. Im getting 3500-4000 pics per set of batts. Easy set up and pics are good to very good quality. Trigger is about 1second and ive yet to have a misfire from any of the 35 or 46 models that I own. Color day and black and white night pics.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

*cams*



Grassflatsfisher said:


> Primos 35 is best cam for the $. For $79 your not going to beat it. Im getting 3500-4000 pics per set of batts. Easy set up and pics are good to very good quality. Trigger is about 1second and ive yet to have a misfire from any of the 35 or 46 models that I own. Color day and black and white night pics.




Ill second that


----------



## k9chess2 (Nov 14, 2008)

lti acorn mms, if your that far away and can't ck them often will send pic's to your cell or computer will also run along time on a set of batteries....James


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

So far, I've been impressed with my Primos Truth Cam 35's. They require 4 "D" size batteries and I'm only a couple weeks into their use, so I can't vouch for the longevity of the batteries. My cameras have now taken over 1000 pics and I still have 90% battery life.

I have NOT been impressed with the Wildgame Innovations IR-4 cameras due to the poor construction of the camera. I will confess their picture quality is satisfactory or better...but the battery posts break easily and the case clasps are very tough to open. 

My cousin bought a Moultrie Gamespy D55 and it takes a good picture as well, but I don't like the flash. I prefer infared flash game cameras.

Scoots


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I got a bushnell trophy cam last year for cheap and I love it. 8mp pics and it says it'll run a year on 8 AA batteries. Idk about that but I only got 4 in it now and been using it since May this year (first 2 pics have wrong date) and still have full battery on the indicator. Heres some pics and I got a video when I was testing it but I don't know how to upload it.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Check It out*

Take a look at the Stealth Game Cam sale that is going on at MIDWAY USA right now. I have one of them, and today will buy 2 more at that price. Great cams. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Trail cams*

Great information, and pictures. Has anyone done any videos with their trial cams? Chaos


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Game Camera*

I purchased a couple of the new Moultrie M80's a few months ago from BPS and have been relatively happy with them. They run off of 8 AA batteries and seem to last quite a while. I like the fact that the camera is very small.....about the size of a beer can and that it takes a wider picture than any other camera i have used. I think I paid around $130 a piece for them.....card removal is much easier than previous Moultrie models. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I am using the Moultrie's m-100's. They are working great right now. Lots of features, and lots of options. Those bushnell trophy cams have great reviews as well


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Caspr, what does the 100 do the 80 does not? Thanks


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Frank I believe the only difference is that the 100 has a display and another mp or 2. I bought an m80 just because I always just pull my card and stick a new one in anyways that way I can download on my comp so i couldnt justify spending more money on the 100....


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

I bought 1 M-80 about 3 months ago. I went to BPS and picked up 2 more about 2 weeks ago. They work great and have a lot quicker trigger speed than previous Moultrie cams I have owned. They also come with the "plot watcher" mode which is a must if you will be using them on a larger plot. My first cam has been out for nearly two months and I still have 70% battery left with energizer max AA's.

Check out http://chasingame.com. These guys have in depth reviews on all cams over the last few years.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Tyler, the M-80 is my best cam, long flash and motion sensor, very clear pics and I love the wide angle lens. The plot watcher option is great with the software they give you. After I determined the direction game was coming in I use it now as a game trail cam and could not be happier.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Trail cam*

Wow, sounds like the M-80 is the one, thanks for all the recommendations and comments. Chaos


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I have 4 Moultire D55ir cameras now and have been pleased with the pictures. I also bought a Wildgame Innovations N6C, I checked the pictures the other day once I got home with the card and can't wait to go back and get the camera to return it. The night time pictures suck!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

tyler0421 said:


> Frank I believe the only difference is that the 100 has a display and another mp or 2. I bought an m80 just because I always just pull my card and stick a new one in anyways that way I can download on my comp so i couldnt justify spending more money on the 100....


 
yep...just the display screen little bit more megapixel...........and plus I got a deal on them


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Chaos said:


> Great information, and pictures. Has anyone done any videos with their trial cams? Chaos


I have tons of video taken by the D55, its not bad.

See if the link works....

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1950808136870


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

I purchased 3 M-80's three weeks ago and they are eating batteries every week. First week was in Hybrid mode and they ate the batteries in 5 days. Second week I went to Trailcam mode with enhanced pics and again ate the batteries. This week I went with trailcam mode and low quality pics. Hopefully they will last longer... Also the 16 meg Sandisk cards in two of the cameras had nothing that I good find on them but the Moultrie 2 meg worked fine.

The D55IR's and Plotwatchers have been great...


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Barry Cole said:


> I purchased 3 M-80's three weeks ago and they are eating batteries every week. First week was in Hybrid mode and they ate the batteries in 5 days. Second week I went to Trailcam mode with enhanced pics and again ate the batteries. This week I went with trailcam mode and low quality pics. Hopefully they will last longer... Also the 16 meg Sandisk cards in two of the cameras had nothing that I good find on them but the Moultrie 2 meg worked fine.
> 
> The D55IR's and Plotwatchers have been great...


To have the pictures your getting Berry, batteries would not bother me!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Gnwdad said:


> To have the pictures your getting Berry, batteries would not bother me!


I heard that! Haha


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*Natchez Shooters Supplies*

Natchez Shooters Supplies LINK BELOW: 
They have good prices on cameras. 
http://www.natchezss.com/specials.cfm?contentID=specials&spcGrp=19


----------



## k9chess2 (Nov 14, 2008)

I had the same problem with my M80 eating batteries, I called Moultrie they said there is an update on there web-site that needs to be down loaded..I update mine will see if it helps...


----------

